# Long shot search before christmas



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Anybody know where there might be a new Remington 870 Express 12 gauge LEFT hand


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah that’s a serious longshot.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

Went and talked to Stan at Mike's today and got it done. Should be here in a day or 2. Never would have thought it would be this hard to find one, but I guess there's not too many left shooters that want to pay the extra for the left handed gun.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm a south paw and have tried the lefty guns and just could not get use to them, I grew up shooting right hand guns and just am more comfortable with them. I was constantly having to remind myself bolt on left side, bolt on left side.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

BobbyD said:


> Went and talked to Stan at Mike's today and got it done. Should be here in a day or 2. Never would have thought it would be this hard to find one, but I guess there's not too many left shooters that want to pay the extra for the left handed gun.


Probably too late but Capital Pawn has a 1100 left hand for $200! On Armslist


----------

